

What Makes A Startup Successful?  - bjoernlasseh
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/28/what-makes-a-startup-successful-blackbox-report-aims-to-map-the-startup-genome/

======
tonystubblebine
You can skip the TechCrunch article and go right to the source:
<http://startupgenome.cc/>

------
freshfunk
I went through the startup profiling and it was pretty accurate and quite
worth it. At the end, it also gives some pretty useful advice on moving
forward. Definitely recommend this if you're doing a startup.

------
sayemm
High intensity, singular focus, product/market fit
(<http://pmarchive.com/guide_to_startups_part4>), and determination
(<http://paulgraham.com/determination.html>).

------
notsosmart
Good article. What would be an example of premature scaling in a startup? Too
many hires?

~~~
bjoernlasseh
You can scale prematurely in different trajectories: customer development,
product development, hiring, etc.

An example could be hire a salesforce before having a paying customer or to
hire middle management with less than 15 people. On the product side its for
example spending lots of time on a scalable backend before even having the
user and payer identified.

